
Technology Readiness Levels - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technology_readiness_level
======
zeristor
As a part time space geek I've always marvelled at the use of Technology
Readiness Levels to work out the maturity of needed technology so that it is
space worthy.

The defence industry uses this, as do nuclear agencies developing technology
to decommision reactors. I haven't noticed the technology usage in many other
industries.

